
Samsung’s Galaxy Fold Smartphone Release Delayed - ceejayoz
https://www.wsj.com/articles/samsungs-galaxy-fold-smartphone-release-delayed-11555941705
======
willio58
I was honestly hoping they would keep the release date to see just how
widespread the issues would be. The screen layer being taken off is one thing,
but the issues with little dust particles getting under the screen was what
interested me. The next device should be tested by throwing it in a bucket of
sand. My iPhone would get dirty but i doubt it would break.

